# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2023



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 10:15)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 11:45)

Bom ano novo a todos!
Por aqui sem chuva ainda, mas com muito vento.
*13.5ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Jan 2023 às 13:00)

Bom ano a todos.

Já caíram uns pingos por volta da 8 da manhã, por agora céu muito nublado e tudo sereno, nada de especial a reportar.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 13:19)

*11.6ºC*
Chuva desde as 12h, *6.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 13:53)

Dilúvio por aqui há pouco. Poucos metros e fiquei encharcada mesmo com guarda-chuva! Está um óptimo dia para ficar no sofá a ver filmes.


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2023 às 13:54)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado, sempre certinha, sem parar.

Mas nada de fora do normal ou que justificasse um aviso vermelho

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 13:59)

Chuva forte, mais 8mm nos últimos 40 minutos.
*14.8mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonyyy (1 Jan 2023 às 14:39)

Bom dia e Bom Ano a todos!! 
Para já aqui ainda só acumulou 1 mm desde as 00:00
Já 2022, foi salvo pelos últimos 4 meses impressionantes aqui pela zona sul da Guarda:
Setembro.-141, 2 mm
Outubro- 172,4mm
Novembro- 205,8mm
E um louco dezembro - 405,2 mm!!  (Quase o triplo da média) 
Dezembro foi mesmo muito húmido e ameno, 29 dias de nevoeiro( grande parte deles sem dissipar), e temperatura mínima de (-1cº) , e máxima de (13Cº). 
2022 teve um total de 1182,0 mm(desde março).


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 14:50)

Apesar dos quase 900mm que caíram por aqui desde Setembro, tinha saudades de umas horas como estas últimas têm sido.
A chuva por aqui foi constantemente fraca a moderada nos últimos meses, quase sem excepção.
Estas últimas 3 horas foram o período mais chuvoso deste Outono/Inverno, *22mm* acumulados.

Ainda em relação a 2022, 1233mm em zona de vale(250m de altitude) entre Tondela e Viseu. Média dos últimos dez anos 1229mm.





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				



Não se nota tendência de diminuição de precipitação nas últimas décadas por aqui, não o digo apenas por estes dados, basta ver os normais climatológicos, mas fica mais um registo.
Localização da quinta








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.pt


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 15:03)

Chuva torrencial, finalmente 
*26mm*

15:30
Chuva ainda muito forte, mas o pior parece ter passado, *31.8mm.*

Período mais intenso em x minutos:
5: 2.3mm
10: 4.1mm
20: 7.9mm

Primeiro trovão do dia agora mesmo!


----------



## baojoao (1 Jan 2023 às 15:32)

Tem chovido com grande intensidade . Se continua assim, acho que vai dar problemas. No final da minha volta de bike e já com chuva torrencial fui fazer a subida da Pinoca para Cassal Sancho e já existiam "quedas de água" com lama, o que não será grande sinal, pois até aqui era água limpa.
Entretanto enquanto escrevia, já vi um flash e já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 15:34)

baojoao disse:


> Tem chovido com grande intensidade . Se continua assim, acho que vai dar problemas. No final da minha volta de bike e já com chuva torrencial *fui fazer a subida da Pinoca para Cassal Sancho *e já existiam "quedas de água" com lama, o que não será grande sinal, pois até aqui era água limpa.
> Entretanto enquanto escrevia, já vi um flash e já ouvi um trovão.


Pela nacional 231, ou "corta-mato"?
Pela nacional deve ser um perigo, mesmo com tempo seco!!!


----------



## baojoao (1 Jan 2023 às 15:37)

Nickname disse:


> Pela nacional 231, ou "corta-mato"?
> Pela nacional deve ser um perigo, mesmo com tempo seco!!!


Pela nacional. Só faço estrada, não me dou bem com o BTT 
Mesmo com chuva, faz-se bem(mas eu sou meio maluco, que gosto de andar com chuva). O único perigo são alguns condutores


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 16:04)

Já mais vento que chuva, *34.8mm.*

22.7mm em Santa Comba Dão, das 14 às 15h


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 17:10)

*11.3ºC*, máxima de *13.7ºC.*
Chuva moderada na última meia-hora, o acumulado vai calmamente subindo, *38.2mm.*


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Jan 2023 às 17:45)

Bem mas que dia de Inverno.
Desde das 11:30 da manhã que não para de chover, mas que grande rega.
Segundo um vizinho, o acumulado já vai nos 47mm.
Agora parece estar a acalmar mais um pouco.

11.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 17:57)

*10.9ºC*
Mantém-se a chuva moderada, o vento já acalmou um bocado.
*42.2mm* acumulados.
Algumas estações do concelho acima de 50mm.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2023 às 18:46)

Em Várzea da Serra, o acumulado vai em 63,4mm hoje e 31,6mm ontem. 
Ou seja 95mm neste evento até ao momento.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 19:39)

A dar os últimos cartuchos já, *43.2mm .*

Rio Côvo, afluente do Paiva:









Retiradas da página de facebook facebook.com/alivefmradio

Esta zona é muito chuvosa, tenho reparado agora com a nova estação da CIM Dão-Lafões do mapa ipma, que há lá em Vila Nova de Paiva, acumulou mais de 900mm no conjunto de Novembro/Dezembro. Deve ter média anual de uns 1600mm.


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2023 às 19:57)

Depois do dezembro mais quente das últimas décadas, o primeiro de janeiro continua no mesmo padrão. Dia algo chuvoso, particularmente durante a tarde, com elevada anomalia positiva nos valores de temperatura.

Extremos de hoje: 8,7ºC / 11,4ºC (uns 30mm até ao momento).

Chuva fraca e 9,3ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2023 às 21:46)

*9.2ºC*
Voltou a intensificar-se a chuva por uns 20 minutos quando pensava que o dia estava fechado, *44.6mm.*

Acumulados do dia 1, pouco deve passar disto:
*



*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2023 às 22:24)

Ainda julguei que iria ter direito a uma trovoadazita mas nada...


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Jan 2023 às 22:45)

Noite "tranquila" por aqui, com algums abertas:





9ºC


----------



## huguh (2 Jan 2023 às 02:44)

Por aqui uma noite calma depois de chuva quase todo dia,ainda vão caindo a espaços alguns aguaceiros

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2023 às 07:47)

*4.9ºC*, nevoeiro.
Desceu até aos 3.5ºC esta noite, *0.8mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2023 às 10:30)

Manhã um pouco mais fresca hoje.

Mínima de 3,3ºC, com algum gelo e até um pouco de geada.






Também um pouco de neve nas montanhas.




2120 metros de altitude.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2023 às 10:47)

Mantém-se o nevoeiro, mas o Sol já começa a aparecer, *5.1°C*




Hoje de manhãzinha no aeródromo, no fim do vídeo vê-se o manto branco de nevoeiro a cobrir a zona da cidade, e as Serras da Estrela e Açor ao longe.


----------



## jotackosta (2 Jan 2023 às 12:39)

Finalmente algum sol para abrir as janelas de casa. Humidade ainda nos 95%.

De momento 7,8°C. A mínima foi de 3,1°C.


Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2023 às 13:04)

*9ºC*
Sol a aparecer em força finalmente.
A humidade ainda nos 96%, mas deverá começar a baixar.


----------



## baojoao (2 Jan 2023 às 17:06)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro. Todo o percurso até próximo da Serra do Caramulo com. Nevoeiro. Depois algum sol e a subir, de Litrela até à placa do Caramulo apanhei uma bela molha . No regresso, já estava sol. Hoje estava um bom dia para ir à foto no Cabeço da Neve, com o "mar" cá em baixo a chegar à Serra da Estrela, mas hoje o destino era outro e já não havia pernas.
Foto: caramulo, mesmo antes da entrada no paralelo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2023 às 19:22)

*6ºC*, máxima de *10.9ºC*.


----------



## Norther (2 Jan 2023 às 20:10)

Boa noite, neste momento está bem fresco, 4,6ºC com 85% HR, sem vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2023 às 00:00)

Boa noite, a invadir o seguimento INC nos próximos dias.

Pela Sertã, nevoeiro até às 10h e depois foi quase sempre sol, mas frio. 

Nevoeiro agora de novo no vale da ribeira, 1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (3 Jan 2023 às 06:57)

Hoje a primeira geada destes próximos dias.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2023 às 08:35)

*3.3°C*
Alguma geada mesmo aqui no meu alto, apesar de não ter descido abaixo dos *3.1°C*.





-0.8°C na zona mais baixa da freguesia, aí sim deve ter geado bem.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2023 às 08:46)

Manhã de geada, com algum nevoeiro nos vales.




Por agora -0,8ºC, com -1,6ºC de mínima.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2023 às 10:48)

Céu limpo e 1,5ºC por agora, a mínima acabou por ficar em -1,9ºC, perto das 9 horas.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2023 às 11:51)

*10.6ºC*
Sol a brilhar desde bem cedinho hoje, humidade a cair, nos 74% por agora.
Está bom para secar.

Hoje de manhã em Gosende, Castro Daire(930m de altitude)




retirada de https://www.facebook.com/montemurotv
localização mais pormenorizada: https://www.google.pt/maps/@41.0090...343.93546&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2023 às 12:39)

Éolicas paradas, não há vento algum. 

Estação do Troviscal, Sertã desceu aos 0,9ºC. 

Sensação térmica ao sol é elevada  mesmo estando uns 15ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Jan 2023 às 15:56)

*Summary
January 3, 2023*​
HighLowAverageTemperature17.7 °C1.2 °C6.9 °CDew Point10.4 °C1.0 °C4.6 °CHumidity99 %43 %88 %Precipitation0.30 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed7.2 km/h0.0 km/h0.7 km/hWind Gust9.3 km/h--1.1 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WSW*Pressure1,033.63 hPa1,030.04 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2023 às 16:09)

Máxima inesperadamente quente,* 14.4ºC*, apesar de ter rondado os 12ºC na grande maioria do tempo entre as 13 e as 16h.
Agora já em queda, com* 11.3ºC.*


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Jan 2023 às 17:20)

Esta noite aqui, a mínima foi de -1ºC
O dia foi impecável, céu limpo com aquele sol quentinho.
Deixo aqui um panorama que tirei a pouco a Serra da Estrela:





10.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2023 às 17:35)

Rafa111 disse:


> Deixo aqui um panorama que tirei a pouco a Serra da Estrela


Espectáculo, que vista inspiradora que tens daí, boa foto!
Zero de neve, como seria de esperar... mas uma visibilidade excelente. Com uma daquelas tele-objectivas potentes até se viam pessoas na Torre.


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Jan 2023 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Espectáculo, que vista inspiradora que tens daí, boa foto!
> Zero de neve, como seria de esperar... mas uma visibilidade excelente. Com uma daquelas tele-objectivas potentes até se viam pessoas na Torre.


Mt obrigado.
É a vista que tenho do sótão com a janela virada para NE, só tenho pena estarem aqueles eucaliptos/pinheiros a tapar ali ao centro da foto. 
E também é pena o sotão não ter janelas "de telhado", senão apanhava a panorâmica da Serra da Estrela com a Serra do Açor.
Infelizmente a minha objectiva é fixa de 135mm (prime lens, equivalente a 202.5mm em APS-C), basicamente é uma objetiva vintage de 1974. 
Mas qualquer dia quero ver se arranjo uma com mais zoom.

Aqui já estão 3.4ºC
Supostamente a mínima irá ultrapassar o -1ºC da noite anterior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2023 às 23:09)

De facto a visibilidade estava excelente hoje. 

Já estamos abaixo de 1ºC de novo


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2023 às 20:47)

*7.2ºC*
Dia ameno, sem frio e com bastante Sol.
A temperatura variou entre os* 5ºC* e os *14.3ºC.*

Hoje mesmo as zonas de vale não foram aos negativos, mas amanhã lá aparecerá uma mínima de -2.7ºC na estação do ipma de Viseu(cidade).
Ontem por este link (ema.ipma.pt/emas/viseu-cidade/) vi que os 10 minutos mais frios da madrugada foram de -1.0ºC  e no entanto no mapa apareceu uma mínima irrealista de -3.1ºC.
Hoje passou-se algo semelhante, 0.3ºC de mínima mais baixa, e no entanto a Tmin que aparece é de -2.7ºC sabe-se lá vinda de onde....


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2023 às 21:31)

Dia de sol, com geada de manhã e nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas da cidade. 

Extremos de hoje: -1,6ºC / 9,7ºC

Por agora 3,7ºC e 91% de Hr.


----------



## Cesar (4 Jan 2023 às 22:30)

Dia de sol mas com geada e algum nevoeiro daqueles persistentes


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2023 às 23:42)

*7.3ºC*, já esteve quase a ser registada nova mínima, depois de ter ido aos 5.4ºC por volta das 22h.
Mapa bem colorido no concelho de Viseu, eu moro nos 7ºC.




Sempre impressionante o que uns metros de altitude de diferença, e um ventinho mais vivo podem fazer em noites destas.


----------



## Cesar (5 Jan 2023 às 07:57)

Céu limpo com algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2023 às 08:32)

-0.5°C na zona do parque da Aguieira em Viseu.
Terrenos bem saturados da chuva dos últimos meses.
Geada fraca, apesar da mínima provavelmente ter rondado os -1°C.







Aqui à direita dá para ver onde o rio chegou nos últimos dias:


----------



## raposo_744 (5 Jan 2023 às 08:37)

frio
3 graus ,sol e não há vento
 leve geada nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2023 às 09:35)

Por agora nevoeiro, geada e -1,2ºC. A minha mínima ficou em -1,9ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2023 às 10:12)

Sol, mas com algum nevoeiro e -0,4ºC.

Esta manhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2023 às 18:49)

Pelo vale da Sertã tem ido abaixo dos 0ºC todos os dias. Incrível como mesmo às 16h ainda conseguiu subir até aos 16/17ºC   

Aquecedor a óleo sempre _on_ mal o sol se põe, na cozinha que nunca apanha sol está sempre 8-12ºC...  (mármore é fatal)


----------



## leofe (5 Jan 2023 às 21:37)

Boa noite. Por aqui estão agora 2,4ºC e 96% de humidade, com nevoeiro quase cerrado lá fora. Pronto, contava com uma boa geada como aconteceu a noite passada, em que o nevoeiro não veio tanto cá para cima, mas pelos vistos já não vai acontecer. A temperatura estava a descer bem, mas bastou aparecer o nevoeiro que deixou logo de descer, o que também aconteceu na noite de 3 para 4, ficando a temperatura mais ou menos estável ou a descer muuuuito lentamente. *Alguém sabe porquê?*
Como já vem aí a chuva outra vez, já foste janeiro.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2023 às 22:19)

Céu limpo, 1,7ºC e 95% de Hr.

Extremos: -1,9ºC / 9,7ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2023 às 22:37)

Hoje senti muito frio. Eu sei que esteve uma temperatura perfeitamente banal para Janeiro mas a verdade é que senti muito frio. Estamos muito mal habituados, na verdade. E as saudades que eu tenho daqueles devaneios do gfs (que nunca, ou quase, se concretizavam!) e que davam neve com fartura? A crise é de tal modo que já nem o gfs sonha e nos faz sonhar...


----------



## Nickname (Sexta-Feira às 09:01)

Mais uma mínima a rondar os -1°C nas zonas baixas.



Geada a derreter rápido com a entrada da nebulosidade.


----------



## raposo_744 (Sexta-Feira às 09:02)

algum nevoeiro,ceu cinzentão e 5 graus agora


----------



## Dan (Sexta-Feira às 14:20)

Nevoeiro e 1,5ºC. Mínima de -0,6ºC com algum sincelo, no meu sensor. Um pouco de nevisco em algumas zonas da cidade.


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 08:26)

*9.8ºC*
Vai chovendo por aqui, sem grande intensidade, *1.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## raposo_744 (Sábado às 10:02)

chove.
11ºC
Agora se vento


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 10:48)

*10.4°C*
Mantém-se a chuva, tendencialmente fraca, *4.8mm* acumulados 

Estamos sem radar?


----------



## Cesar (Sábado às 10:59)

Vai chovendo, mas ainda vai surgindo o sol por vezes.


----------



## Mário Barros (Sábado às 11:51)

Depois de um dia 1 muito chuvoso com 20.4 mm o nevoeiro impôs-se e gerou máximas muito baixas.
Hoje já levantou levando já a temperatura aos 10.6ºC e 0,4 mm.


----------



## huguh (Sábado às 14:24)

chove com bastante intensidade nos ultimos 20min!


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 14:29)

*11.8ºC*
Chuva fraca desde a madrugada, com raras pausas.

*10.8mm *acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 14:51)

Chuva torrencial nos últimos 5 minutos
*15mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 15:09)

Já abrandou, *20mm* acumulados.
4.8mm em 5min
8mm em 15min

No Oliveira do Hospital vs Caldas da Rainha (jogado em Tábua) a chuva foi tanta que interromperam o jogo, estava a dar no canal11.


----------



## Serrano (Sábado às 15:54)

Tarde chuvosa  no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (Sábado às 16:09)

continua praticamente sem parar a chuva intensa.


----------



## AnDré (Sábado às 17:02)

50,0mm em Várzea da Serra.
E chove, chove...
117,2mm este mês.


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 17:05)

AnDré disse:


> 50,0mm em Várzea da Serra.
> E chove, chove...
> 117,2mm este mês.


Essa zona tem sido bem beneficiada.
De Dezembro até agora, é a estação do distrito de Viseu com os maiores acumulados.

Aqui nova intensificação da chuva, *24.2mm* acumulados, 11.7ºC.


----------



## raposo_744 (Sábado às 18:05)

*Summary
January 7, 2023*​
HighLowAverageTemperature15.5 °C11.6 °C13.3 °CDew Point15.3 °C10.6 °C12.9 °CHumidity99 %94 %98 %Precipitation50.50 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed16.9 km/h0.0 km/h1.5 km/hWind Gust27.7 km/h--2.3 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **West*Pressure1,025.74 hPa1,019.13 hPa* -- *


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 19:07)

*8.8ºC*, chuva fraca, vento moderado.
*30.8mm*


----------



## guisilva5000 (Sábado às 19:21)

Chove copiosamente pela Sertã há 2 horas. 

40,4 mm na estação mais perto.


----------



## invent (Sábado às 22:57)

Vai chovendo por estes lados.
Hoje tirei umas fotos de umas mimosas em início de floração, mais cedo do que é o habitual, normalmente por estes lados tal acontece pelos finais de Janeiro, inícios de Fevereiro.


----------



## Nickname (Sábado às 23:17)

*9.2ºC*, máxima de *12.2ºC.*
Continua a chuva fraca.
*34.2mm* acumulados, *80mm* em Janeiro(44% da média mensal).


----------



## huguh (Domingo às 02:42)

já vão mais de 2h de chuva intensa. moderada sem parar, sempre certinha


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 03:07)

Nos acumulados de ontem pela Região, sobressaem os valores da Serra da Estrela e bacia do Mondego. Destaque também para Montalegre, vai ajudar a encher barragens.


----------



## huguh (Domingo às 04:35)

huguh disse:


> já vão mais de 2h de chuva intensa. moderada sem parar, sempre certinha


4 e meia da manha e o barulho da chuva não pára
Que bela rega

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 08:07)

*12.6ºC*, chuva e vento moderado.
*23.2mm *desde as 0h.


----------



## AnDré (Domingo às 09:38)

Nickname disse:


> Essa zona tem sido bem beneficiada.
> De Dezembro até agora, é a estação do distrito de Viseu com os maiores acumulados.
> 
> Aqui nova intensificação da chuva, *24.2mm* acumulados, 11.7ºC.


Em tempos houve uma estação no Mezio, relativamente perto de Várzea da Serra. Logo a ver se pesquiso no Snirh para ver se dá para fazer uma normal de precipitação.

Entretanto chuva e mais chuva.
38,8mm hoje.
Ontem foram 55,2mm.
161,2mm este mês.


----------



## Cesar (Domingo às 11:30)

Está um autêntico dilúvio e a luz já falhou também.


----------



## huguh (Domingo às 12:11)

Noite de muita chuva praticamente sem parar
Por volta das 8 e meia um autentico diluvio, chuva forte parecia granizo, durante uns 5min.
Agora continua a chover moderado mas mais em aguaceiros, com algumas pausas


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 13:42)

Aqui não pára de chover, mas também raramente intensifica.
*13°C*, chuva fraca e *34mm* acumulados.

Retirado do facebook do município de Oliveira de Frades:




Devido à subida do nível da água do Rio Alfusqueiro, provocada pela chuva intensa, o Município informa que se encontra, temporariamente, interdita a passagem no pontão da estrada que faz a ligação de Destriz à Ribança, Silvares e Caselho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 14:59)

Por aqui, Sertã, chuva fraca que praticamente só corre na horizontal com o vento. 

Já com 20,3 mm.
Ontem foram 47,7 mm.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 15:21)

*13.5ºC*
Chuva a intensificar-se, *39.2mm* acumulados.

Há uma linha entre Sever do Vouga e Aguiar da Beira com acumulados bem generosos

92mm em Granja de Mões, Castro Daire (Paiva)
88mm em Vila Pouca, Castro Daire (Paiva)
81mm em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira (Távora)
74mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades (Vouga)

Um pouco a Sul dessa linha, 85mm em São João do Monte, Tondela.

E há que somar os 40/60mm que todas elas receberam no dia de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (Domingo às 15:36)

57,6mm em Várzea da Serra.
180,0mm este mês. E já é o Janeiro mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação (Agosto de 2016). Os últimos 6 Janeiros foram todos eles secos ou extremamente secos.


----------



## Sleet (Domingo às 15:40)

Por aqui chuva e mais chuva, por vezes puxada a vento, já 72 mm hoje a somar aos 43 de ontem. Está pouco agradável andar na estrada, lençóis de água por todo o lado.


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 15:50)

Já a abrandar, *42mm*

A alteração de alerta amarelo para laranja para o distrito de Viseu, devido à precipitação, foi bem feita ontem.








						Mau tempo leva ao encerramento de vários locais do distrito de Viseu | Portal de Comunicação da Região de Viseu
					

Devido ao meu tempo que se fez sentir nas últimas horas, foram vários os locais encerrados em alguns concelhos do distrito de Viseu. Em Penalva do Castelo, a Proteção Civil decidiu encerrar ao trânsito o Pontão da Quinta da Silva, o Pontão da Marinha e o Pontão de Cantos, por tempo...



					viseunow.pt


----------



## Dan (Domingo às 16:06)

No Pocinho e na Foz do Sabor as amendoeiras também já começam a florir. 





Por lá a temperatura andava pelos 16ºC, esta manhã. 

Andei pela Serra da Estrela e apanhei bastante chuva, vento e nevoeiro, nada que não seja habitual nesta altura do ano, apenas a temperatura a destoar um pouco, com uns 2 ou 3ºC mais quente. 

Ontem passei pela torre, com chuva, muito vento e 2,5ºC.  Apenas o gelo destas últimas noites de céu limpo. 




Agora aqui por Bragança, céu nublado, chuva fraca e 11,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:14)

Penhas Douradas a ser... Estrela: *128,6 mm* nas últimas 24 horas. Bela carga para o Zêzere e Mondego!

*94,1mm hoje* e *59,6mm* ontem (*153,7 mm do evento*).


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 17:27)

*42.8mm* por aqui, 77.2mm no evento.

Alguns acumulados de hoje, e (do evento):

Vila Pouca, Castro Daire 93mm (159.8mm)
Granja de Mões, Castro Daire 95.3mm(158.5mm)
Vila Nova de Paiva(mapa ipma): 91.5mm, sem os dados de uma hora (151.5mm)
São João do Monte, Tondela: 96mm(138.9mm)
Baltar, Castro Daire 87.2mm(134.6mm)
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 76.9mm(133.2mm)

Os acumulados ainda subirão, pois chove e choverá pelo que se vê no radar, mas o pior já passou.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:35)

Nickname disse:


> *42.8mm* por aqui, 77.2mm no evento.
> 
> Alguns acumulados de hoje, e (do evento):
> 
> ...



Espectáculo, essas serras a rivalizarem com a Estrela.

Nesta altura a frente a atingir a montanha, torneiras do céu abertas sobretudo nas vertentes dos quadrantes Oeste e Sudoeste.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 17:43)

Ontem, na Serra do Moradal.


----------



## huguh (Domingo às 18:18)

um autentico rio de chuva sem fim, o que cai desde a noite de ontem. Se parou 30 min de chover deste ontem à noite, foi muito.
chove sem parar, amanha provavelmente teremos o Douro a subir.


----------



## StormRic (Domingo às 19:06)

Penhas Douradas *112,5mm* hoje (+59,6mm ontem = *172,1mm evento*).
Vai chegar muita água à Aguieira e Castelo de Bode, mais tarde ou mais cedo.
*135,4mm* em 24 horas (17h às 17h).


----------



## Nickname (Domingo às 20:09)

11.4ºC, 44.2mm acumulados.
Janeiro nos 123mm(67% da média mensal).


----------



## guisilva5000 (Domingo às 21:10)

Continua a chuva, 33 mm já pela Sertã.

Castelo de Bode deve estar nas últimas a turbinar, não deve aguentar muito mais...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (Domingo às 21:42)

Estação das Penhas da Saúde (Meteoestrela) com 86,6mm acumulados hoje, mais os 51,1mm de ontem.
Em relação à EMA da Covilhã (aeródromo), ontem acumulou 54,4mm e hoje segue com cerca de 46mm. A cidade deve ter acumulado mais, mas os dados da estação da cidade (Meteoestrela) não me parece que estejam a ser contabilizados corretamente, situação que se arrasta desde o final do ano.

Entretanto, no Covão d'Ametade... (*Foto: G. Poço*)


----------



## Cesar (Segunda às 07:12)

Parou a chuva , céu nublado agora.


----------



## raposo_744 (Segunda às 09:02)

aqui tb não chove,Foram 2 dias bem regados.....


----------



## Nickname (Segunda às 11:03)

11.1ºC, céu com boas abertas.


----------



## StormRic (Segunda às 15:36)

Acumulados de ontem: o polo da chuva foi a Estrela mas também a bacia do Mondego e Serras altas mais próximas do litoral.


----------



## guisilva5000 (Segunda às 19:00)

Nascer do sol com algumas nuvens, mas ainda se viu pelas 8h da manhã, vista a SE com o sol a emergir do parque eólico do Vergão, monte (659 m) quase já em Proença. É a primeira linha de eólicas da "cordilheira" da serra dos Alvéolos que afeta a Sertã e Oleiros. Também a típica neblina sempre no vale das ribeiras.






E um dos maiores afluentes do Castelo de Bode, ribeira da Sertã, com um caudal bem composto a passar a ponte filipina


----------



## Nickname (Segunda às 20:20)

*8.3ºC*
O dia foi bem agradável, com máxima de *14.6ºC* e bastante Sol.


Nas zonas mais chuvosas do distrito de Viseu já há algumas estações acima dos 200mm em Janeiro, e bem acima dos mil no ano hidrológico:

Granja de Mões, Castro Daire: 244.6mm, 1380mm.
Vila Pouca, Castro Daire: 236.2mm, 1427mm
São João do Monte, Tondela: 226.6mm, 1548mm
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades: 202.1mm, 1438mm


----------



## Dan (Terça-Feira às 10:28)

Céu nublado e 6,5ºC. Mínima de 3,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (Terça-Feira às 10:55)

Chuvisco com 6,5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (Terça-Feira às 11:54)

Nevoeiro e chuvisco, mas pouco acumula,* 0.4mm.*
*10.6ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (Terça-Feira às 14:58)

Nevoeiro durante a manhã mas agora estamos com morrinha.


----------



## Nickname (Terça-Feira às 18:04)

*1mm*, após muitas horas de chuvisco.
*11ºC*


----------



## Nickname (Terça-Feira às 20:34)

*10.7ºC*, nevoeiro cerrado, vento moderado e chuvisco,* 1.5mm*, 99%hr.
Entre 5 a 7mm nas zona do distrito com orografia mais favorável.


----------



## huguh (Ontem às 03:09)

que bela chuvada!!


----------



## Cesar (Ontem às 05:32)

São 05 e 32 da manhã e chove bem


----------



## raposo_744 (Ontem às 08:41)

dia simpatico ,temperatura amena e o sol quer aparecer.Muitos melros aterefados.




*Summary
January 11, 2023*​
HighLowAverageTemperature14.1 °C13.2 °C13.6 °CDew Point13.9 °C13.0 °C13.4 °CHumidity99 %99 %99 %Precipitation5.79 mm* -- ** -- *

HighLowAverageWind Speed10.8 km/h0.0 km/h0.7 km/hWind Gust14.8 km/h--1.1 km/hWind Direction* -- ** -- **WNW*Pressure1,030.34 hPa1,027.63 hPa* -- *


----------



## huguh (Ontem às 12:59)

quem ve a manhã de hoje cheia de sol e muito céu azul, nem pensa que de noite esteve a chuvada que esteve!


----------



## Nickname (Ontem às 13:54)

*13.6ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
*7.4mm* acumulados, *133mm* em Janeiro (73% da média mensal).
Alguma nebulosidade a Este:


----------



## AnDré (Ontem às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Em Várzea da Serra a frente rendeu 11,6mm. 
A precipitação mensal vai em 196,2mm. (Normal 71-00 para Janeiro no Mezio: 268,2mm).


----------



## Nickname (Ontem às 22:51)

Nova estação a Sul de Carvalhais e a Este de Santa Cruz da Trapa, no concelho de São Pedro do Sul.
Segue nos 2.1ºC https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICARVA8
Está a 330m de altitude, tem a Serra da Arada 3km a Norte, um pequeno curso de água a 100 metros e outro maior a 400 metros


----------



## Dan (Hoje às 08:09)

Geada, com nevoeiro junto ao rio Sabor. Por agora -1,3ºC, mínima do dia.


----------



## Dan (Hoje às 11:18)

Céu nublado e ainda 1,9ºC. A mínima acabou por ficar em -1,5ºC.

Esta manhã.


----------



## jotackosta (Hoje às 18:53)

Céu pouco nublado. 7,3ºC

Máxima: *10,9ºC*
Mínima: *0,9ºC*


----------



## Cesar (Hoje às 20:30)

Hoje regressou a geada.


----------



## Nickname (54 minutos atrás)

Máxima de *12.1ºC* por aqui, mas o dia pareceu mais fresco que isso, mesmo não tendo sido particularmente ventoso.
Nova estação wunderground no concelho de Viseu, freguesia de Povolide.





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com
				



Esta é num alto sobranceiro ao rio Sátão, a 420m de altitude.




6.1ºC por lá, 7.8ºC aqui.


----------

